# Piercings! Do you have any?



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got three lobe piercings and two cartilage (helix) piercings! Probably won't get it anywhere besides the ears. Thinking about conch, daith, and tragus for the future. What about you guys?


----------



## cremefraiche (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got two lobes on each ear, one cartilage, one helix and one nose!


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I used to have piercings in the past. One on my lip, and three in my ears (can't remember which ears.)


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No that sounds painful


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I took all my other ones out so now I just have a tragus piercing, for now. Keeping it simple.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

No. My ears were pierced when I was little but I don't wear earrings anymore.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Nope. I find them attractive but I don't wear them myself. I don't like wearing any sort of jewelry.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I have double ears and one in my belly button. I want one in my eyebrow, but I work in Medical, and I would have to cover it up for work, so what's the point?


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Not anymore.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ears and navel


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I have pierced earlobes on both sides but I wear earrings once a month or less... depending on occasion.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Black studs on ears, had them forever and I still look professional with them on.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

When I was about ten years old, I thought eyebrow piercings were the coolest thing ever. You know, those almost bald, skinny guys with eyebrows that suddenly had a small spot with no hair because of a scar, and then a piercing to cover it. 

I never got any piercings and now I don't even want one. I don't mind piercings on others, but I tend to find them boring (the piercings, not necessarily the people) and wouldn't bother getting one.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I've never had a piercing.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

yeaaaaaaah, next I'm getting snake bites.


----------



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

Left ear: 3 lobes, 2 cartilage
Right ear: 1 lobe (had 3 but 2 closed up)
1 Lip (had two but 1 closed up)

I'm hoping to get an industrial piercing done some time soon


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I was such a twat back in high school. Originally, I had just two piercings- one on each earlobe. Then I pierced two more holes on each earlobes, resulting in wearing six earrings. I took them out, and then at sixteen or seventeen, got my nose pierced. For shits and giggles, a friend pierced my septum, but that only lasted a day. My nose piercing lasted a year before I took it out. So, I was pierced a total of eight times in my short life.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Had one years ago


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Just mah ear lobes. I might get more eventually, but my job at the moment kind of forbids it. I'm not too fond of needles in general though, so meh.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I have three lobe piercings on each ear, two helix piercings and one nose piercing. Man, I feel like getting more now...


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have both of my ears pierced from a long time ago, but I think my holes have closed now.


----------



## DoctorShoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have any piercings and I don't see myself getting any.


----------



## Sadako (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope. In former times, I wanted to have one pretty badly, but now not anymore.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

My ear lobes are pierced but it has been years since I've worn earrings.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope. Don't want the commitment to keeping something in there, or the infection risk. 

I do wear clip-on/magnetic earrings though.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 3 piercings in total all in my lobes, I want to get the fourth (fifth and sixth) one done soon all in my lobes well. I'd consider getting some in the upper areas of my ear but I'm afraid of the higher risk of infection.


----------



## eppy (Jul 28, 2014)

Nope, I don't have any. I guess I was just never bothered and I'm still not bothered. 

Who knows, I might get my ears pierced one day, because certain earrings are quite cute, but I don't know.


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

I used to want them, when I was fourteen I pierced my nose and cartilage. 
Now I don't like the way cartilage, or most piercings for that matter, look. 
It's difficult to have a piercing and still look sophisticated. A nose piercing is the only one in my opinion (besides ear lobes) that can look good. And a very small gauge too. 
My ears are stretched, very small, a little smaller than the diameter of a pencil >.<


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Earlobes (age 6)
Eyebrow (age 19)
Monroe (age 25)


----------



## RaeLizz (Mar 21, 2012)

Ears x2 and a nose stud. I want a one on my cartilage on my ear and a labret and I think I'll be good.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I used to have a few in the past (not all at once) and regularly I got bored of each of them so I took them out. Right now I only have my navel one left and it looks amazing <3


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

None. My ear lobes were pierced before and I used to wear safety-pins as earrings. I got tired of them though, cause I stopped caring about having something unique for my looks. Feels much better being simple.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

Ears and tongue right now. 

But I've had my lip and nose done before.


----------



## Rhysespieces (May 2, 2013)

I have no piercings, but definitely would consider getting a one piercing on each of my ears.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

One in each ear.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

None. But I have ink.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

Tongue, upper and lower navel and two others I won't mention. I got them done by professionals & took good care with healing, I never had the slightest problem with them. I'm contemplating getting a labret and two collarbone dermals at the base of my neck. 

I don't worry about employment because the kind of workplaces that make a fuss about "professional appearence" wouldn't want me anyway, with or without my piercings and tattoos.

I had my ears pierced (poorly) as a baby and I never wear earings because it hurts like hell, so I don't count them.


----------



## Star Skywalker (Sep 16, 2014)

I only have pierced ear lobes. I don't want any of the other piercings because they sound painful, and my parents wouldn't let me( I don't want any other piercings anyway,).


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

I have lobe piercings. 
I want two more lobe piercings/ a helix, and cartilage piercing.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

My left earlobe is pierced. The guy at the store was a super nice old man who told me to, "Rock on!" 

I want very badly dahlias and a vertical labret (a lip ring in the center of my bottom lip) but I'm applying to medical school with pretty mediocre grades so...

If my grades were better, I'd be like, "Start a revolution about professional attire!" because really metal in my mouth doesn't affect my doctoring. It might make me a happier and thus better doctor, who knows?

This is a tangent.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Lobes, cartilage, and navel for my humble and grand self.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

No. And will never get one. To be honest I find them rather disgusting.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Septum and regular ole bottom lip piercing. lol


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

One in each earlobe. Beading is one of my hobbies and I must find a place to show off my creations. It's easy to show off the necklaces since I got the neck without having to work for it. To display the earrings, I had to have my ears re-pierced (they were pierced when I was a teenager but the holes closed). The process was very easy and I even had an audience of giggling little girls as it was done. 
I am happy to advertise my fun jewelry.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

I have 3 lobe piercings, though 2 in one ear since one ripped out and now I have an ear notch. I also have an industrial bar in my cartilage.


----------



## Brightwing (May 1, 2014)

No piercings, and I never will. I do have a great fondness for ear cuffs, however. (The ones that don't require piercings, obviously)


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope, I'm clumsy and would end up catching them on something anyway. I don't wear jewelry although I do like it on other people.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

I wish I had some piercings. Ears preferred. Maybe nose and mouth.


----------



## ZombieDragons (Nov 1, 2014)

I've got in both earlobes, and I'm planning to get a piercing on my nose. I want one in one of the eyebrows too; it looks really cool, but meh, we'll see.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Lobes, nose, and industrial.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I have 5 piercings, but a stage it was 7 in total. I would like to get more piercings.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

No.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Ears lobes, both cartilage (removed), nose, nipples


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Have had my ears pierced, but I don't wear jewellery anymore.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

6


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I have earlobe piercings(got them when I was a baby), but I stopped wearing earrings a long time ago and now they are closed up. Wearing earrings when I was very young was not a big deal, probably because I had gold earrings that I never took off and I was not allergic too, but when I was around 8 or 9 one of them broke off and I lost it. From there my mother got me new pairs off earrings but they kept on getting caught on my clothing, getting lost, and have caused me to have allergic reactions(I am allergic to certain types of metals, so I was only able to wear gold, silver, and stainless steel jewellery). My mother also had to keep on piercing my ears opened again and again because my piercings would keep on closing. By the time I was around 10-12years of age, I decided to stop wearing earrings, which is a decision I have never regretted. I personally do not understand why people like getting piercings, especially body piercings(which I find to be pretty repulsive)...


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Just my earlobes, anything else I don't think looks good, is high-maintenance or just uncomfortable. Like why would you get your balls pierced? Fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Earlobes


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Ears only


----------

